

Beautifully Documented Code - bdfh42
http://www.toolness.com/wp/?p=441

======
jdp
I would absolutely use this if it was more generalized and usable with other
languages. I wonder how hard it would be to make it work with other braced
syntax languages?

[http://hg.toolness.com/ubiquity-firefox/raw-
file/347c22717e8...](http://hg.toolness.com/ubiquity-firefox/raw-
file/347c22717e86/ubiquity/docs/docs.js) \-- The script for anyone who wants
it, the article itself doesn't link to it strangely enough.

